# Support in2TV when it comes out



## skw (Jan 24, 2006)

AOL and Time Warner creating a free Video on Demand service called in2TV that is coming out early this year. It is a library of many old TV shows that are available over the net. If I have a TiVo on my home network, and it is connected to the Net, it should be pretty easy to connect there and play those videos. (They will have all of Babylon 5, plus a lot of other useless junk that I guess *someone* wants to watch.)


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

Provided the codec is freeware or TiVo could license it. I doubt that.

My modded Xbox running XBMC is still the best when it comes to playing downloaded content - even in HD.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Worse than that, they'd have to use MPEG2. I'm sure they could code the video to play only on TiVo though. Perhaps the next-gen S2 will be able to play MPEG4 content from the network. The S3 supposedly will.


----------

